
Going 100% Green Will Pay for Itself in Seven Years, Study Finds - syllable_studio
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-20/going-100-green-will-pay-for-itself-in-seven-years-study-finds
======
bcwarner
The paper referred to in the article: [https://www.cell.com/one-
earth/fulltext/S2590-3322(19)30225-...](https://www.cell.com/one-
earth/fulltext/S2590-3322\(19\)30225-8)

~~~
gexla
Thank you, this is a productive answer to the comments critical of paywalls.

------
nickik
Whenever I read headlines close to this or a study that find such insane
conclusions I automatically dismiss it out of hand. You can only get to
numbers this extreme with lots, and lots of hidden assumptions that you need
to totally spin your way to get there.

In a world with limited time you need to think about what to study and after
many studies that I find totally unrealistic, diving into another one is just
not what I'm gone be doing.

~~~
downerending
Along those lines, if the break-even time on the investment is really just
seven years, why isn't everyone doing it already?

~~~
woodandsteel
I don't know if it would break-even that fast, but I would say much of why
people are not doing it yet is that the technology is so new people don't know
about it, and also there are some very powerful entrenched interests fighting
it. Like the present US administration.

